# Tsudo Exhaust anyone?



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

For $300 you can buy tsudo catback for the rabbit. I hear theyre pretty legit on mkiv but im wondering what everyone driving 5's have heard. It looks like another EJ knockoff, but who knows...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Funny you mentioned this cause I just saw a Youtube vid of one of these on a Mk5. To be honest it sounded pretty crappy to me. They even did a few drivebys and you couldnt even tell it had an exhaust really, thats how quiet it sounded. Maybe it was just a bad vid, idk. It didnt do the 5 cylinder any justice tho if you ask me.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

true dat. My mechanic buddy was checking out the video and the pipes and said he could make it work. so im not sure wether or not i want to go in on that or not


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

I think it sounds good in the video on YouTube. Very quiet with just a little bit of grumble. Lighter than stock, bigger piping, bolt-on fitment, 299 price, I say go for it.


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

*Tsudo Exhaust*

tell me what you think of the exhaust. i have been looking at one as well and if you got it i would love to know. i have seen no reviews and this is the first word ive read of it on the MKV :banghead: kinda sucks really. but if you have had luck let me know


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

But at least you probably used the search function :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VooJe-fM0X4 

I agree its way to quiet at near stock decibel levels. I hear mostly intake sounds. But 300$ for a mandrel bent ss 2.5 inch is a good deal. But I just cant get over how quiet it is. I do have a usp test pipe and I am looking for a catback to replace me crappy one.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VooJe-fM0X4
> 
> I agree its way to quiet at near stock decibel levels. I hear mostly intake sounds. But 300$ for a mandrel bent ss 2.5 inch is a good deal. But I just cant get over how quiet it is. I do have a usp test pipe and I am looking for a catback to replace me crappy one.


 same situation here. im debating...


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Sounds good to me, as long as it actually makes SOME kind of power increase. Nothing worse than a loud (annoying) cat-back. I bet that car was stock otherwise... It looks good, doesn't stick out too far past the bumper. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5cnDsxM6Ds - this is a bit scary....


----------



## graphix3 (May 7, 2006)

sounds like ****. awe or ej eace:


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

graphix3 said:


> sounds like ****. awe or ej eace:


 this^... or that^ do you want awesome? or do you want another kind of awesome? Eurojet just setup shop like a half hour from my house. headers and catback before SOWO for sure


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

seanmcd72 said:


> Sounds good to me, as long as it actually makes SOME kind of power increase. Nothing worse than a loud (annoying) cat-back. I bet that car was stock otherwise... It looks good, doesn't stick out too far past the bumper.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5cnDsxM6Ds - this is a bit scary....


 
That is a little unsettling but from the pics from this it should fit fine. The bend into the 2nd muffler is a little sharp though. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tsudo-06-07...fits=Model:Rabbit&vxp=mtr&hash=item3a6f227743


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

i dont think its worth the hassle. I do find it funny that the scion was afraid he would look like a ricer.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

KyleLaughs said:


> i dont think its worth the hassle. I do find it funny that the scion was afraid he would look like a ricer.


 that was funny. JDM angle ftw


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Now they offer a downpipe...whole thing is 439 shipped via ebay


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds ricey :thumbdown:

Good thing I got on the Votex sport catback for my jetta 

Oh wait you have a rabbit. Sorry.

http://eurojetracing.com/exhausts/mk5-rabbit-25-catback-exhaust-system

Here you go. Buy it


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> Sounds ricey :thumbdown:
> 
> Good thing I got on the Votex sport catback for my jetta
> 
> ...


haha, dont worry. I know this.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

KyleLaughs said:


> haha, dont worry. I know this.


:thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> Sounds ricey :thumbdown:
> 
> Good thing I got on the Votex sport catback for my jetta
> 
> ...


I don't think its ricey at all in fact I can barely hear the damn thing. Trust me it can get soooooo much more "rice" sounding than this

This is pretty rice sounding. Its not even that loud really but the certain frequencies it outputs makes it sound rice.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OMqM-KVgjI


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> I don't think its ricey at all in fact I can barely hear the damn thing. Trust me it can get soooooo much more "rice" sounding than this
> 
> This is pretty rice sounding. Its not even that loud really but the certain frequencies it outputs makes it sound rice.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OMqM-KVgjI


:thumbdown:

That is rice. The Tusdo exhaust has a bad sound. 

Votex vid for reference my exhaust


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

"hey was that you?" 

Haha. My dealer wont give it to me at the discounted price. Bastards.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> :thumbdown:
> 
> That is rice. The Tusdo exhaust has a bad sound.
> 
> Votex vid for reference my exhaust


At least from the video that actually seems louder than the tsudo. I was expecting the votex one to be really quiet. Im pretty sure I hear more intake sound in the tsudo video.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

KyleLaughs said:


> Eurojet just setup shop like a half hour from my house.


What?? Where? You are still in NoVA right?


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

MKVJET08 said:


> What?? Where? You are still in NoVA right?


yeah theyre at summit point raceway now.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> At least from the video that actually seems louder than the tsudo. I was expecting the votex one to be really quiet. Im pretty sure I hear more intake sound in the tsudo video.


That is before I got my intake. My exhaust is a tiny bit louder at idle and higher rpms.

I just got my BSH about 2 weeks ago :thumbup:


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

*Tsudo Exhaust*

i have just installed the Tsudo exhaust (pics coming soon) and i have to say it is a great sound. and easy to install compared to the Tsudo mkiv turbo back. just bolt on and go. the center between wheels behind the muffler droops but with a hanger and jack its lifted into place. im gonna cut and weld it so it isnt so low. but all in all for 300 dollars its worth its money. looks great, sounds great and inexpensive too. Worth it!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

rabbitlvr said:


> i have just installed the Tsudo exhaust (pics coming soon) and i have to say it is a great sound. and easy to install compared to the Tsudo mkiv turbo back. just bolt on and go. the center between wheels behind the muffler droops but with a hanger and jack its lifted into place. im gonna cut and weld it so it isnt so low. but all in all for 300 dollars its worth its money. looks great, sounds great and inexpensive too. Worth it!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


any pics and vids you gonna put up?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

rabbitlvr said:


> i have just installed the Tsudo exhaust (pics coming soon) and i have to say it is a great sound. and easy to install compared to the Tsudo mkiv turbo back. just bolt on and go. the center between wheels behind the muffler droops but with a hanger and jack its lifted into place. im gonna cut and weld it so it isnt so low. but all in all for 300 dollars its worth its money. looks great, sounds great and inexpensive too. Worth it!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


pics and vids!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

please, I wanna hear this thing!


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> :thumbdown:
> 
> That is rice. The Tusdo exhaust has a bad sound.
> 
> Votex vid for reference my exhaust


Not knocking your sound by any means, but just FYI it sounds exactly like the tsudo catback more or less. If you recorded both from the same camera and were not looking, you probably could not tell the diff.


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

jaja123 said:


> any pics and vids you gonna put up?


please x1000000 :heart::beer:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

rabbitlvr said:


> i have just installed the Tsudo exhaust (pics coming soon) and i have to say it is a great sound. and easy to install compared to the Tsudo mkiv turbo back. just bolt on and go. the center between wheels behind the muffler droops but with a hanger and jack its lifted into place. im gonna cut and weld it so it isnt so low. but all in all for 300 dollars its worth its money. looks great, sounds great and inexpensive too. Worth it!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


oh yessss yes oh please yess for vids. I want this thing.


----------



## chervu3 (May 15, 2010)

wheres the vids I want to hear this!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Need videos man. A lot of people are waiting on this.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

ive been thinking, for the price, this isnt a bad jumping off point for a custom catback, it looks like it comes in several pieces so you can always cut at the flange and weld your own piping onto it. maybe someone with EJ or OBX headers, maybe a test pipe, can buy this and see what is sounds like.


----------

